# Preaching Through Luke



## KMK

For those of you who have preached through Luke's Gospel before, what were some of the resources you found most helpful?


----------



## dannyhyde

Email Rev. Tom Morrison of the High Desert URC: High Desert United Reformed Church | Home and Rev. Adam Kaloostian of tne Ontario URC: Welcome! - Ontario United Reformed Church


----------



## MW

KMK said:


> For those of you who have preached through Luke's Gospel before, what were some of the resources you found most helpful?



This, Lectures on the Gospel according to Luke - Google Book Search, by a 19th century Free Church minister, is very useful for the practical element.


----------



## Wannabee

Interesting that you'd ask. I haven't preached through it yet, but am beginning preparations. I hope to start in April. Some of the commentaries I plan on getting are:



*Expositional*
Darrell L. Bock - Baker Exegetical Commentary on the NT (2 volumes) - recommended by Ligonier and my NT Survery professor

*English Interpretation
*Robert H. Stein - New American Commentary - recommended by Ligonier and my NT Survery professor - also may have come with your Logos package
Leon Morris - Tyndale NT Commentaries - Ligonier recommended

*Exegetical*
John Nolland - Word Biblical Commentary (Three volumes) - Ligonier recommended
I. Howard Marshal - NIGTC - by Ligonier and my NT Survery professor

Of course, these are in addition to the standbys - Calvin, Spurgeon sermons, and Hendricksen, among others.

Go here Ligonier recommendations on Luke.


----------



## A5pointer

I found Bock very helpful, kind of lengthy but worth working through for interpretation.


----------



## ADKing

armourbearer said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who have preached through Luke's Gospel before, what were some of the resources you found most helpful?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, Lectures on the Gospel according to Luke - Google Book Search, by a 19th century Free Church minister, is very useful for the practical element.
Click to expand...


Kessinger has republished this as well if you prefer the book form. It is massive but very valuable. JC Ryle's Expository Thoughts (re)published by Banner of Truth is also a must have.


----------



## KMK

Tom Morrisom recommended Moessner's "Lord of the Banquet" which looks _very_ interesting.


----------



## greenbaggins

I would second the Ryle recommendation, as well as the Bock recommendation. R. Kent Hughes is often helpful at the preaching level. Obtain Bovon (in the Hermeneia series) if you can possibly afford it. Stein is excellent as well, and the old Geldenhuys is surprisingly good (despite some nay-sayers). Whatever you do, make all haste to obtain Ryken (in the REC) when it comes out (early next year). Rick Phillips says it will be one of the very best expository commentaries EVER on ANY book.


----------



## jambo

JC Ryle's Expository Thoughts. (Not just in Luke but any of the gospels)


----------



## Poimen

I am preaching through Luke right now. So far I have greatly enjoyed and benefited from: 

1) J.C. Ryle's "Expository Thoughts" 
2) Alfred Edersheim's "The Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah" (for background)
3) William Hendriksen's commentary on Luke
4) Calvin's "Harmony of the Gospels"


----------



## Archlute

Bock is both massive, and a great resource.

I found Marshall in the NIGTC to be rather pedantic, and one of the least useful to me from that series.


----------



## nicnap

jambo said:


> JC Ryle's Expository Thoughts. (Not just in Luke but any of the gospels)


----------



## KMK

What is the PB convential wisdom on Terry's "Biblical Hermenutics"? If I remember correctly he dealt with several of the Lucan parables.

-----Added 1/31/2009 at 12:44:31 EST-----



greenbaggins said:


> I would second the Ryle recommendation, as well as the Bock recommendation. R. Kent Hughes is often helpful at the preaching level. Obtain Bovon (in the Hermeneia series) if you can possibly afford it. Stein is excellent as well, and the old Geldenhuys is surprisingly good (despite some nay-sayers). Whatever you do, make all haste to obtain Ryken (in the REC) when it comes out (early next year). *Rick Phillips says it will be one of the very best expository commentaries EVER on ANY book.*



According to this: Savoring Luke - Reformation21 Blog

it will be available in Feb.


----------



## KMK

Amazon is now saying that Ryken will not be available until April... Anyone heard anything?


----------



## bookslover

KMK said:


> For those of you who have preached through Luke's Gospel before, what were some of the resources you found most helpful?



You could ask John MacArthur. He just spent ten years preaching through Luke.


----------



## Wannabee

KMK said:


> Amazon is now saying that Ryken will not be available until April... Anyone heard anything?



That's the first I've heard anything. Last time I looked it up I couldn't find any info. Thanks. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## Wannabee

Just received the four volume Ryle set. The type is dark and easy to read for the most part. There are some places where it's a bit blurred, but not enough to cause any problems. Thanks for the tips. Other commentaries should be arriving throughout the week.


----------



## KMK

KMK said:


> Amazon is now saying that Ryken will not be available until April... Anyone heard anything?



Amazon has a guaranteed pre-pub price of $37.79. Sounds good. Any one know of a better deal?


----------



## KMK

KMK said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is now saying that Ryken will not be available until April... Anyone heard anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has a guaranteed pre-pub price of $37.79. Sounds good. Any one know of a better deal?
Click to expand...


I just ordered my 2 vol set today from Amazon!


----------



## Prufrock

KMK said:


> I just ordered my 2 vol set today from Amazon!





How exciting! Let us know if it lives up to the forecasts.


----------



## Wannabee

KMK said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon is now saying that Ryken will not be available until April... Anyone heard anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon has a guaranteed pre-pub price of $37.79. Sounds good. Any one know of a better deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just ordered my 2 vol set today from Amazon!
Click to expand...


Thanks Ken. I just ordered this set as well. I'm enjoying Bock, Hendriksen, Hughes and Ryle already, and have a few others. Hopefully this will be a good addition. In my preparation I have a preliminary outline done, and now am going to hone it over the next couple of weeks. Currently it's sort of a hybrid of several outlines that I've compiled and edited over the past couple of weeks. I've been reading it regularly too, attempting to get a grasp of the book as a whole. It's a large book to get a grasp of though.

Here are some of my preliminary thoughts.


The Gospel Luke penned does not mention him once. It gives a clear historical account of the life and ministry of Jesus with no mention of the writer (not “author,” for God is the author). Acts, which he also wrote and in which he sometimes took part, fails to mention him as well. The main reason we know he was there with Paul during certain times, often very difficult times, is because he simply inserts “we” in the narrative. In all this we have much to learn from Luke. He did not put himself into the foreground. He did not promote himself, though his education and credentials would have allowed for it in any culture. He was content to keep in the shadows, only appearing when necessary. 
Throughout Luke’s Gospel it is Christ who leaps forward off the pages. We come to know our precious Savior through Luke’s account in a way we could not have if there were only three books written of Jesus’ life. And it is apparent that Luke is content with that. Indeed, that appears to have been his purpose. In Acts we see more of Christ, but this time as His very body, the church He gave His life for, is established and built up. In the first few pages the focus is more on how Christ works through the apostles in general, and perhaps Peter specifically, in establishing His church in Jerusalem. But then that mighty persecutor of the church is crushed by the glory of Christ and converted unlike any man before. Paul recognizes his misguided zeal for God and turns that unbending drive to the glory of Jesus Christ and the building of His church among the Gentiles. And, though he is present for much of what he writes, Luke remains in the background still. 
I am understanding Luke better, day by day. It's interesting how one can seem to get to know a man by studying his work. He was well educated. He was a historian, and his letter follows the form of respectable historians of his day. He was a doctor. But there is a loyalty and passion that bleeds between the lines of his writing. This is probably more apparent in Acts, but can be found in Luke as well. And his fierce loyalty shines through as he is the only one left with Paul at the end of his second imprisonment. I am coming to love the man, and look forward to studying him for years to come. 
My question to myself is, “Is this how I live?” Does my life reflect one who is bent on men knowing Christ? Is my life spent writing, speaking and working in order that men would have a clearer vision of who Christ is? Do I bear His image in such a way that it is unmistakable Whose I am? Will those who know me and witness my life remember me, or Christ in me? Do I flash my credentials, or boast in the cross of Jesus Christ? Do I rely on my education, talents and experiences to accomplish my work, or am I resting in and finding my sufficiency in Christ? The answers to these questions tell on us, don’t they? We all would do well to answer these questions thoughtfully and honestly.


----------



## KMK

I just got this email from Amazon:



> Hello from Amazon.com.
> 
> We're writing about the order you placed on April 02 2009. Unfortunately, we are unable to ship the item(s) as soon as we expected and need to provide you with a new estimate of when the item(s) may be delivered:
> 
> Philip Ryken "Luke 2 volume set (Reformed Expository Commentary)"
> [Hardcover]
> *Estimated arrival date: May 26 2009 - June 08 2009*
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience caused by this delay.



That's kind of frustrating...


----------



## Wannabee

Yea, I got the same thing. I was hoping you made the cut. 

By the way, is frustration a sin?


----------



## KMK

Wannabee said:


> Yea, I got the same thing. I was hoping you made the cut.
> 
> By the way, is frustration a sin?



I guess I shouldn't be frustrated. I should be thankful that God is providentially preventing me from sharing in Ryken's wisdom.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

greenbaggins said:


> Whatever you do, make all haste to obtain Ryken (in the REC) when it comes out (early next year). Rick Phillips says it will be one of the very best expository commentaries EVER on ANY book.




Not to get off track but every time a new part of this series comes out that seems to be the automatic tag line. "Best Expository Commentary EVER!". I am always a bit wary of almost uncritical and over-the-top praise. To quote Kip Dynamite, "Like anyone could even know that Napoleon"...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Forgot I made that comment...


----------



## Wannabee

Enjoying Ryken this morning. Each one of these commentaries has a special place in my efforts to understand Luke. Ryken and Hughes can join me for coffee anytime. Reading them is like sitting down with an old friend. Ryle is the same way. Bock is more technical, so is relegated mostly to reading with more intensity and focus on exegesis - same with Morris. So, for exposition I'd recommend Ryken, Ryle and Hughes, at this point. Fro exegesis I'd focus more on Bock and Morris, as well as a few others I have on Logos (WBC, NAC, Stein).


----------



## KMK

Wannabee said:


> Enjoying Ryken this morning. Each one of these commentaries has a special place in my efforts to understand Luke. Ryken and Hughes can join me for coffee anytime. Reading them is like sitting down with an old friend. Ryle is the same way. Bock is more technical, so is relegated mostly to reading with more intensity and focus on exegesis - same with Morris. So, for exposition I'd recommend Ryken, Ryle and Hughes, at this point. Fro exegesis I'd focus more on Bock and Morris, as well as a few others I have on Logos (WBC, NAC, Stein).



It is obvious from reading his commentary that Ryken has more preaching experience in his little finger than I have in my whole body!


----------



## KMK

Joe, where are you in your preaching through Luke? I will be preaching 4:31-41 this week.


----------



## Wannabee

Wow. You're bookin' along. "What have we to do with you, Jesus..." Powerful stuff!
Actually, I'm still trying to finish Ephesians.  It's one of those series that took on a life of it's own the whole way through. I originally started in Eph 4.1 to teach on the church and then the family. Even when we came back from FL I thought I only had a couple more weeks. Well, I got more than I bargained for. The series from 5:22 through 6:4 ended up being 15 sermons, including this coming Sunday. So, I should be in Luke 1:1 next week, unless I decide to tackle the master and servant's roles in Eph. But I don't think I'm going to.


----------



## Wannabee

I may have been wrong. Today one of the elders asked if I'd consider preaching through the armor of God. So, Luke may have to wait for a while. I'm gonna ponder and maybe talk to them tomorrow. But I think they'll be in agreement and desire me to do so. They grant a great deal of freedom, and requested for good reasons. I really see no reason not to, and some good reason to do so. I suppose it's just that much more time to ponder Luke...


----------



## KMK

Wannabee said:


> I may have been wrong. Today one of the elders asked if I'd consider preaching through the armor of God. So, Luke may have to wait for a while. I'm gonna ponder and maybe talk to them tomorrow. But I think they'll be in agreement and desire me to do so. They grant a great deal of freedom, and requested for good reasons. I really see no reason not to, and some good reason to do so. I suppose it's just that much more time to ponder Luke...



That's funny! I was preaching Luke 4 today and in discussing the power of the Word, ended up at, guess where, Eph 6!


----------

